# not good for business



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

The question is where was the 65,000 dollar dog?:-k

http://www.cck9.com/blog/?p=1085


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I wonder if they were insured against theft? :-k :grin: :-#


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

speaks a lot about the quality of their "executive estate guard dogs":^o


----------



## Rick Cadez Jr. (Dec 1, 2009)

I hate seeing the term " executive estate " or " world class ".


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

Priceless. Absolutely priceless...


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

By rough calculation those pups are worth what, like $20k a piece?
Considering they were about a third of the way to being elite executive protection K9's suitable for only the most discerning clients.
Maybe he'll offer a huge reward and set up a sting when the bad guys show up to claim it, jack bauer style


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

Wait are those dogs posted supposed to be mals? Lol weird lookin


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I looked at the menu on the left and the picture they have under Dutch Shepherd is the same one used at the GSD Database site.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Sweet Sassy Molassy, look at this.

http://www.cck9.com/featured/index.php


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

They CAN'T be serious! Going to have to be a very rich dumb sucker that buys that one. LOL


----------

